# John Deere SB14 NO Spark



## oldgray75 (May 14, 2008)

John Deere SB 14 with Kawasaki engine. The mower has been running great until I went to start it a couple of days ago.
I cleaned the gas tank, carburater, fuel bowl, needle passages,replaced spark plug.Still no go. Any suggestions Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try disconnecting the kill switch lead and see if you get spark


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

If this is a riding mower check all of your safety switches Seat blade engagement clutch/parking break. Best way to do this is pull the top cover off your engine so you can get to the flywheel/magneto and unhook the little wire that grounds it out/kills the engine. Pull the spark plug/plugs out and use a spark tester to check for spark.


----------



## oldgray75 (May 14, 2008)

Did that also!


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

well if you have disconnected that kill lead wire from the coil pack and still not getting a spark then the only other option is to replace the coil pack.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Some of the engines have a TTI module mounted on the outside of the engine.

If you post your model and s/n we may be able to suggest other things to look at.


----------



## oldgray75 (May 14, 2008)

I think I am down to thinking about the module also,here is all the info off the tag on the engine
14SB 4.5
Kawasaki code FC 150OV-CS 00
Engine # FC 150V 169217
The Module I come up with from The JD site is AM131398 Engine trigger

If they had it in stock here in Calgary it would be $91.00 Does anyone know if any of the after market modules work. They seem to do the same purpose.
Any advice would be appreciated!
Thank goodness I have my old Eager one working otherwise my lawn would be up to my knees with all the rain we have had :>)


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Your engine uses an ignitor module, which is basically just a little conversion kit that works with a standard ignition coil. 

The Kawasaki part number is 21119-2139 and lists for $61.00

You can use an after market kit like the Rotary part number 9334 that sells for around $15.00 and should work just fine.


----------



## oldgray75 (May 14, 2008)

Thank you for the info Can you point me where I might find that Rotary Part
I did a Google search but could not find any hits 
Thanks again!!!!


----------



## fredw (Mar 12, 2009)

*John Deere starting problem*

From one old grey to another
Go to web site www psep biz and order part number 440465 mega fire II control module. 13.95 plus flat rate shipping 6.95 This should cure the John Deere Ills
Fred


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Fred this thread is a year old.......
I hope he has it running by now


----------

